# Switch of PS4 when I already game on PC



## spinFX

So you are trying to decide between PS4 and Switch. Personally I'd go switch, for the reasons you mentioned, its more fun for multiplayer (mario kart alone is almost worth the buy haha).
But, sounds like you already have some specific titles you want for PS4, and you can run the cemu emulator and emulate wii u which is packing most of the same titles... so go the PS4


----------



## FattysGoneWild

What about both? I own them and they are fantastic! Definitely get the PS4 Pro IF you have a 4k/HDR tv. If you don't. Standard PS4 and Switch will do the job. Switch is still pretty new so not many must have games for it yet accept for Mario, Zelda, Mario Kart, Splatoon 2 and Snipperclips!


----------



## pez

I agree that both make great additions to a PC gamer's collection. Plenty of great exclusives so far for both. However, if you're looking to have some good party or family fun, the Switch just does that so well. I highly recommend starting with that and I still vote for a PS4 (Pro) down the line.


----------

